# Mit o2 USB-Stick bei Suse 11.1 in das Internet



## kasatonov (31. Juli 2009)

Hey,
vorab, ich bin absoluter Linux/Suse Neuling, aber ich möchte dieses Betriebssystem hauptsächlich nutzen. Leider habe ich nur die Möglichkeit mit dem o2 USB-Stick ins Internet zu gehen. Ich weiss jetzt leider nicht wie ich das machen muss. In einem anderen Forum habe ich zwar Tipps bekommen, aber leider sind die Tippgeber davon ausgegangen dass ich mich gut mit Suse 11.1 auskenne.
Wer kann einem ziemlichen Linux Laien helfen?
Danke im Vorraus 
kasatonov


----------

